
Request an educational account at github - adito
https://github.com/edu
======
tathagatadg
I requested last year for an educational account ... but it never got
approved. For two courses this semester I was able to manage with gh-pages
[shameless advert: <http://tathagata.github.com/pwndeals> and
<http://tathagata.github.com/finmotion> ], but the database course, I really
wish I was able to use git ... but too big for the free membership.

Also, for some assignments Professors wont like the idea that you make your
code public - simply to prevent cheating and that they want to reuse
assignments. Being able to have private repos really make sense in those
situation.

~~~
Heliosmaster
for exactly the same reason I applied this fall and got approved quickly.
Strange that you didn't.

~~~
tathagatadg
Time to re-apply ...

------
colkassad
Just curious, I can get 5 free private repositories under a micro plan as a
student. What benefit does this have over bitbucket, which has unlimited
private repositories? This is an honest question, I don't know that much about
github.

~~~
flixic
Better interface, plenty of open-source communities around (seems like
everyone uses GitHub to publish their open source projects) and niceties, like
project page hosting.

I use both: BitBucket for unlimited private repos, and GitHub for public, open
source.

~~~
manojlds
When someone wants to use private repositories, what does it matter that
Github has good communities around?

BitBucket, IMO is great for private hosting. But for my open source projects,
I don't look beyond GitHub.

------
sudonim
This is just a general comment based on some of the (strange) sentiment below.

Github is a for-profit company. As a student, they're offering you a break to
make it easier to use their service. They do this because they ultimately want
you to pay them (or host great open source projects with them). If you're not
a student and derive value from their service, pay them. It's $10s of dollars
per month (for private repo hosting).

If you value your code, I'd encourage you to go with (and pay) a service whose
primary business is hosting it for you. That's github. Your money is going to
pay people (like you) who make a living writing code.

------
Void_
That's very nice.

But I have 54 private repos on my VPS. I think about something, start writing
some code, and I need a repo.

Public GitHub repo would work too, but I don't want to have experiments all
over my GitHub page.

So yeah, this is nice, but not for me...

~~~
Argorak
If you just want many repos without issue tracking ect. and githubs pricings
structure doesn't please you, you can use codeplane:

<https://codeplane.com/>

------
flixic
Or just use BitBucket.

~~~
EzGraphs
Hmmm - fair enough... besides free public and private repos they appear to
have an educational plan as well.

[http://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-
academic-l...](http://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-academic-
license.jsp)

------
tomjen3
Alternatively you can get a completely free account at bitbucket. They started
out with mercurial support, but they do git too, these days.

------
Volscio
"Due to high demand, we've run out of student accounts. Don't worry, we'll
have more soon. Please check back later."

So, you can add an email addy under your profile settings. But does this mean
you can request an educational account if your main account is a private email
addy?

------
alpb
I'm using this for 2 years and it is pretty good. Then I bought a Small ($12
plan), now I'm $7.00 off each month and paying $5 monthly. But it seems I'm
approaching to the end of the 2 year period so I'll be moving some of my
private projects to BitBucket. That's sad.

------
EzGraphs
That is a great offering. It is an excellent idea to have students using
standard "best practices" for their software projects, and will help teachers
organize the review of these assignments.

Thank you github.

------
jurre
I have this and it's pretty awesome. I have to explain what git is to my
professors every time I tell them I won't be using SVN though..

------
nreece
Assembla offers free private repos: <http://www.assembla.com/plans>

------
prezjordan
I got one last year, note that all the limits are soft limits. It's strange,
but true.

------
davidradcliffe
Awesome! Wish I had this opportunity when I was in school.

------
FireBeyond
Already "expired" due to high demand....

------
AznHisoka
Micro plan ran out =(

